
Oppressive Precedents Used Against Nazis Will Be Used Against the Left - cinquemb
http://www.ianwelsh.net/oppressive-precedents-used-against-nazis-will-be-used-against-the-left/
======
Caveman_Coder
Yep...I've been think this since the Antifa radicals started persecuting right
wingers for their ideas and prevented them from speaking on college
campuses...it's not going to end well for either side of the ideological
spectrum...it's saddening that the "American experiment" is devolving into
petty identity politics...it's like our capacity to see beyond our simple
tribalist tendencies is non-existent...

